# Avon winter room for rent



## fortheloveofsnow (Oct 27, 2006)

Your own room and bathroom in Brookside- Avon. We are looking for someone who is living or wants to live in Avon/Vail for skiing, not partying. W/D, F/P, hot tub, workout room, garage, ski storage, wireless, walk to bus. No smokers and sorry, no pets. $650 all inclusive. December-May lease
email: [email protected][/b]


----------

